# Odd Animals



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2008)

So what do you say if you are walking down the street in Oregon and this hops by?







Full stories here and here. 

I know it's a rodent, but it's kind of cute.  Seriously though, is that guy in the story holding a wild Patagonian Cavy?  That's a taking a bit of a chance, eh?

What other odd animals do you know of?  Come on, freak us out.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

Cavies are soooo cute!  They are incredible pets, and make the cutest little noises, you wouldn't even believe.  I have a pair of sugar gliders, which are little marsupials native to Australia, mine were bred in captivity though.  They look a little bit like chipmunks but have gigantic eyes, for you see they are nocturnal creatures.  
Sugar Gliders - Google Image Search

However, I spent some time in the employ of an exotic pet store, so I could name a few animals that are rather odd!  Like the kinkajou, which is a raccoon relative native to South America, and it rumored to be the type of animal that got peeved at Paris Hilton and attacked her!  

Google Image Search


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Cavies are soooo cute! They are incredible pets, and make the cutest little noises, you wouldn't even believe. I have a pair of sugar gliders, which are little marsupials native to Australia, mine were bred in captivity though. They look a little bit like chipmunks but have gigantic eyes, for you see they are nocturnal creatures. 
Sugar Gliders - Google Image Search

However, I spent some time in the employ of an exotic pet store, so I could name a few animals that are rather odd! Like the kinkajou, which is a raccoon relative native to South America, and it rumored to be the type of animal that got peeved at Paris Hilton and attacked her! 

Google Image Search_

 
Aww, those Sugar Gliders are cute!!  They kinda remind me of the creatures in the Madagascar movie, just miniaturized!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2008)

I am loving those Sugar Gliders.  Do they fly from bookshelf to bookshelf or off of railings? 

How about an Okapi?






Wiki on Okapi.  They look like short giraffes with zebra trousers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_...... Like the kinkajou, which is a raccoon relative native to South America, and it rumored to be the type of animal that got peeved at Paris Hilton and attacked her!  

Google Image Search_

 
I like those Kinkajous already.  Anything that tries to eat Paris gets props from me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 22, 2008)

Liger and Tigon. Lions crossbred with tigers.


----------



## frocher (Apr 22, 2008)

..........


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

My female glider doesn't glide much, she likes to perch on my shoulder.  My male glider however insists it's the best thing in the world to climb to the top of my 8 foot tall bookshelf and glide right onto my head with a loud thump as I sit unawares below him!  

The okapi is super cute!  And I love Aye Ayes!  They are so ugly they are cute!

What about the Tapir?  

Tapir - Google Image Search


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Liger and Tigon. Lions crossbred with tigers._

 
That reminds me of Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, an Okapi? That is so unique lookin! And that little aye aye...aww

I don't even know of any weird animals. I'm sure all I have to do is walk out of my house though, and an odd bug will come flying at me.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2008)

I know everyone's heard of these but I think they're proof that Mother Nature does have a sense of humor:





The platypus is such a facinating critter.  Its a mammal but lays eggs, has a poisinous claw on the hind feet, and then there's that bill.  Freaky!


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG he looks like a bunny crossed with a donkey no kidding!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 23, 2008)

There was a little cyclops kitten. It's adorable, but it makes me kind of sad.





Not a Hoax, One-Eyed Kitten Had Bizarre Condition | LiveScience


----------



## lainz (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_There was a little cyclops kitten. It's adorable, but it makes me kind of sad.





Not a Hoax, One-Eyed Kitten Had Bizarre Condition | LiveScience_

 

omg....fuggin scary.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 23, 2008)

Ohh, that poor kitten.  He only lived one day, then passed.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 23, 2008)

I feel bad for the cyclops kitty!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 24, 2008)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread is nuts, all these crazy ass animals running around. Wtf is with that Aye Aye, that's one of the scariest things I've ever seen. I really want a Sugar Glider though, so cuuuute. The donkeyrabbitthing is also adorable, it has the hugest eyes ever.

We don't have any (native) weird animals here, and I've never seen anything in person that is truly odd.

But... there is the Amazon Horned frog, which sometimes looks like Hypnotoad, and other times looks like this;






Frogs kind of freak me out. Once you pick them up it takes ages to get the frog smell of your hands >.<


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2008)

These are two of my favorites >_<

The tree Kangaroo and the Sloth! So cute.











And the sugar glider totally reminds me of "MoMo" from Samurai Champloo!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 25, 2008)

I love sloths, they are downright adorable!  If I could have a zoo I totally would!  The three-toed sloths are my favorite!

Check out the schnozz on this guy!

Proboscis Monkey - Google Image Search


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

What the he*l are these? Are these even real animals?


----------



## redambition (Apr 26, 2008)

the bilby! it's like a rat crossed with a kangaroo - but it's so cute!

bilby - Google Image Search


one that's not so cute (but still amazing) is the thorny devil:

thorny devil - Google Image Search

australia has a lot of really unusual animals.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2008)

The sloth looks like a total stoner who can't hold a job and lives in his parent's basement.  Oh, and he plays video games all day.

Think the thorny devil has a hard time making friends?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 28, 2008)

I adore Quokkas. they're giant rats that usually lives on Rottnest Island in Australia. They're so adorable in person and im putting them here since a lot of people never heard of a Quokka

Quokkas - Google Image Search

I even had one of these running over my feet once when i went walking in the outback

Bandicoot - Google Image Search


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 28, 2008)

the star nosed mole!
star-nosed - Google Image Search


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a chinchilla. i rescued him from an abusing owner. they're a rodent that has the tail of a squirrel, the face of a rabbit, and really big mouse ears. and they jump around like a kangaroo.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ng_on_sofa.JPG


----------



## redambition (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I adore Quokkas. they're giant rats that usually lives on Rottnest Island in Australia. They're so adorable in person and im putting them here since a lot of people never heard of a Quokka

Quokkas - Google Image Search

I even had one of these running over my feet once when i went walking in the outback

Bandicoot - Google Image Search_

 
squeeeeeeeeee! I love bandicoots and quokkas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bandicoots are so adorable!

Flowerhead: eeek! That mole looks like a Dr Who monster.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, so many unusual animals! Great thread Jenn!


----------

